# KUNG FURY. FULL MOVIE. THE FULL EXPERIENCE.



## RedSavage (May 28, 2015)

[yt]bS5P_LAqiVg[/yt]

This is humanity's greatest moment in history. It truly is all downhill from here.  

I just. I can't. 

I just can't. 

It's beautiful. It's _perfect. _


----------



## aeroxwolf (Jun 4, 2015)

OMG its finally here! Thank you Red


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 5, 2015)

Watched it yesterday. Laughed my ass off. Its so awesome xD


----------



## Hewge (Jun 5, 2015)

This is amaziiiiiing


----------



## Sylver (Jun 5, 2015)

I wish I could hug you so hard you explode.

You have completed me.

*wipes away tear and whispers* thankyou..


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 20, 2015)

HEY MAN
DON'T HASSEL
THE HOFF



EYAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Charrio (Jun 20, 2015)

I love that movie, it needs a companion one.
Not a sequel but another with the same insanity


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 20, 2015)

I loved every moment of it. Makes me want to play blood dragon and drink in more 80's action glory


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 20, 2015)

Thor gave me an erection


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 20, 2015)

My twin showed me this; so much fun!


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 20, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Thor gave me an erection



You know, I've never been attracted to older men..... 

Until I saw this video.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jun 20, 2015)

I must bookmark this and remind myself to watch this with my bf. We won't be able to see each other in person for a while but I wanna watch it with him when we get the chance!! @w@ he's been waiting for the whole thing to come out.


----------

